# Some sweet mods to service gear



## Whatsmyname789 (Jul 1, 2009)

This was originally all 100amp 3 phase meter bases(non-bypass type) with 100amp GE 3 pole breakers.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bk7jfem0kfm9qp4/2013-06-24%2008.27.57.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ywj62dyk3i2ex0p/2013-06-24 08.28.06.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/n6fmdif67wzykp7/2013-06-24 08.28.10.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/r57df209qspd1bc/2013-06-24 08.28.18.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/im3de650czu1bh1/2013-06-24 08.28.25.jpg


----------



## Whatsmyname789 (Jul 1, 2009)

Why didn't it let me upload my pictures? Pretty hard to show this off? The pictures are about 2.1mb each. Any help here getting the pictures up...


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

That's way too large. Make the images smaller.


----------



## Whatsmyname789 (Jul 1, 2009)

DIYer4Life said:


> That's way too large. Make the images smaller.


How do I do this or what is the easiest way so the pics still are viewable? The way I have done it in the past they are so small they can't really be viewed.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

photobucket.com


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Celtic said:


> photobucket.com


 
Din do dis..


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f18/how-post-photos-images-2011-update-19925/


----------



## Whatsmyname789 (Jul 1, 2009)

Celtic said:


> photobucket.com


I use Dropbox and put links to the pictures but is there a way to have a preview of the picture in the thread?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ive seen neater work at a circus


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Whatsmyname789 said:


> I use Dropbox and put links to the pictures but is there a way to have a preview of the picture in the thread?


 ..on the comp or smartphone/tablet?


----------

